# Is bleeding normal when puppy is about to lose teeth?



## Jinny

My GSD pup just turned 5 months. I know he's been teething and losing his baby teeth (incisors) but I started noticing blood on his chew toys just recently. I examined him and noticed that his last bottom incisor is gone but no tooth and lil bleeding. And then I noticed his top canine is bleeding at the gums and I'm not sure if it's that's a sign it's about to fall out? I can't tell if it's his baby tooth or not. BUT is any of this bleeding in a pup normal?? And what can I do to help it? Thanks! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers

Normal. You can freeze a wet washcloth for him to chew.


----------



## Gretchen

Yes! At the time when our Molly was losing her teeth, she would play with a Husky puppy who was her same age, his full coloring did not come in yet and he was all white. Molly lost a tooth while playing one night and the blood really showed up on his coat, he looked like a he was really injured, but it was Molly's blood.


----------



## SuperG

My pups over the years would bleed a bit while losing teeth...nothing of any magnitude to get concerned about....I think I always bled a bit when I was kid and lost a tooth....didn't matter because I was soon to get a quarter from the tooth fairy.

SuperG


----------



## Pax8

Normal. Usually my pups have some blood, but nothing extensive during teething. Though my current one had just Niagara Falls amounts of blood during his teething stage! Had the vet take a look, but apparently Kaiju's just a bleeder. Guess it depends on the dog as well.


----------



## Tratkins

We have a 5 month old as well and just last week I noticed one time during tug, one of his molars was bleeding. When I looked the next day, it was gone. Now I can see his lower baby canine which is wiggly and the adult growing in beside it. For our dog, the canines are the last ones to fall out. I also noticed while his big boy molars were coming in last week. He was sleeping a lot more than usual during the day.

My dog actually likes for me to massage his gums a bit with my finger. He also chews frozen marrow bones frozen carrots and ice cubes


----------



## wolfy dog

Pax8 said:


> Normal. Usually my pups have some blood, but nothing extensive during teething. Though my current one had just Niagara Falls amounts of blood during his teething stage! Had the vet take a look, but apparently Kaiju's just a bleeder. Guess it depends on the dog as well.


"just a bleeder"? What if he has a serious injury?Did the vet say anything about a bleeding disorder?


----------



## Diesel7602

My boy just lost his first tooth. I found out by seeing blood on his chew toy, so looked in his mouth, and yup he lost one. I think it's normal.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pax8

wolfy dog said:


> "just a bleeder"? What if he has a serious injury?Did the vet say anything about a bleeding disorder?


No, no serious injury, and we did a whole battery of tests to make sure it wasn't some sort of bleeding disorder. Everything came back completely normal, and if he gets a normal cut/scrape/bump anywhere else he doesn't bleed excessively. I even took a trip to a dental specialist and he said he couldn't find anything wrong. Kaiju's gums just released a lot of blood after the puppy teeth were pushed out.


----------



## Jinny

Thank you all for the advice and personal experience. It makes me feel a lot better that this is a normal thing in growing teething pups! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bochy_The_GamerDog

Sorry, new to GSDs. Do they lose all their teeth (canine's as well?) I was playing with my guy today and noticed that one of his canine teeth was missing? Is that problem?


----------



## wolfy dog

Bochy_The_GamerDog said:


> Sorry, new to GSDs. Do they lose all their teeth (canine's as well?) I was playing with my guy today and noticed that one of his canine teeth was missing? Is that problem?


If he is a puppy, yes. If he already has all his other adult teeth, no.


----------



## Bochy_The_GamerDog

wolfy dog said:


> If he is a puppy, yes. If he already has all his other adult teeth, no.


THanks. Yes he is only 16 weeks old.


----------

